# Bottles displayed by Disneyland



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 7, 2008)

Just thought this was neat. Some really do look old. They sure use lots of paint!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 7, 2008)

another


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 7, 2008)

last


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 7, 2008)

No kidding!!!  The new breed they have in there are all about increasing profit (and I have no prob with that) however, the money is not spent bettering things. The money is spent "fitting" more tourists in and there are no personal touches anymore. I can give a scathing review as I go there yearly due to my daughter thinking she IS a princess.



> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> With all Walt's money you'd think they would place a nice piece or two of blown blackglass in there. Would be a lot close to the swashbuckling days.
> Lobey.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 7, 2008)

hahaha. I know what ya mean.Is there a Mrs. Lobey?? If so how did she get out of that trip???  My excuses make no sense to my husband when I want to stay home lmao  Seriously, I would be hard pressed to miss these trips because my daughter is little and it brings her such joy........however a week alone in my own home sounds heavenly!




> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> I took the kid one of her friends and a friend of mine to Disney World a few years ago (before the teen angst thing hit) and it was exhausting and incredibly expensive. We stayed at the Beach club resort and it was beautiful but the price of a room service cheesburger made my eye twitch. I hope she remembers this when it's time to make a decision about putting daddy in a nursing home. []


----------



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2008)

> made my eye twitch. I hope she remembers this when it's time to make a decision about putting daddy in a nursing home.


 
 When she sees the price tag for that Bahama Retirement Community you're angling for, there'll be more than eye-twitching affoot I fear there, Rickster... ROR!!!!!!!!!


 The Road Warrior


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2008)

WHAT? NO DECK SWEEPERS??? []  ARRRG , PITIFUL PIRATES


----------



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2008)

> the basement of her and her husbands home. Up to her


 
 Careful... Could be UNDER the basement... Then some bottle hunter of the future might find some long, boney fingers wrapped around a Stoddard double eagle...


 Ron


----------



## bottlenecker (Feb 26, 2008)

Hahah sweet


----------

